# Moby - Photoshoot x4 HQ



## AMUN (4 Juni 2008)

Moby (* 11. September 1965 in Harlem, New York City; bürgerlich Richard Melville Hall) ist ein US-amerikanischer Musiker, Sänger, DJ und Musikproduzent.

Seinen Künstlernamen hat er vom Roman Moby Dick seines Ur-Ur-Großonkels Herman Melville abgeleitet.


----------



## Katzun (4 Juni 2008)

hab einen "konzert" von ihm gesehen, war unglaublich geil, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen:thumbup:


----------

